# Darien Area Fishing??



## AJared (Apr 27, 2009)

I was wondering if you all have any advice on fishing in the Darien area.  I will be staying on the Darien River near Sapelo Island.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 28, 2009)

*Report*

I can't get a reply either. Read one that talked about lots of fresh water. Suggested fishing closed to the ocean mouth. maybe lower end of Hampton river. But I was wanting to know the if the water was murky/muddy or clear.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering myself about Darien. We are going this weekend to try and catch reds but nobody will post anything on here about the water and all.


----------



## brown518 (Apr 29, 2009)

I've had lots of success in the Hampton River, particularly in the lower end. Plenty of creek run-outs to fish. If you find muddy water, move on. Look for clear water.  The Hampton River Marina is convenient, but you can put in at Two Way fish camp. Bit of a long run, though.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 29, 2009)

The river will be down below 9' by the weekend which will help a lot with the amount of freshwater flow running up the coastal creeks and rivers. Tides look good...Wind looks fair.....
Fish out around the mouth of the sounds and you should find plenty of trout, reds, flounder and whiting.


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 30, 2009)

*question*



EastmanFireFighter said:


> I was wondering myself about Darien. We are going this weekend to try and catch reds but nobody will post anything on here about the water and all.



Do you the rev. Pete at the Butcher Block?


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 30, 2009)

*Hampton*



PaulD said:


> The river will be down below 9' by the weekend which will help a lot with the amount of freshwater flow running up the coastal creeks and rivers. Tides look good...Wind looks fair.....
> Fish out around the mouth of the sounds and you should find plenty of trout, reds, flounder and whiting.



Thanks Paul.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Apr 30, 2009)

You talking bout ol Pete Cobb?? Yea I know him...


----------



## AJared (Apr 30, 2009)

We will be staying on the Darien River between Darien and sapeloo Island.  There are a lot of good looking areas on the map.  I would love to know how to catch some trout in that area.


----------



## AJared (May 15, 2009)

We are heading up in a week.  We will be around Doboy and Altamaha sound.  Thoughts??


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 16, 2009)

Doboy is the ticket... The whiting bite is on...


----------



## ga-atm (May 18, 2009)

go behind blackbeard island and fish blackbeard creek around the dnr dock plenty of fish


----------



## AJared (May 18, 2009)

I have never fished for whiting.  Any tips?


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2009)

Glad you found some fish EFF.

Jared, don't make it difficult. Sand botton in 6-12' with clear water. Fishfinder rig with a #4 hook and a piece of squid.


----------



## AJared (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I think I will try that fish finder rig!


----------



## rdnckrbby (May 20, 2009)

fish the intercoastal toward dobouy sound....my parents went this past weekend ended up with 22 reds, 11 trout, and seven door mat flounder in about 2 hours on high tide

any oyster rake near the mouths of creeks when flooded will produce good reds this time of year


----------



## AJared (May 22, 2009)

How do you think all this rain will effect the fishing next week?


----------

